# could lower abdomen pain=early pregnancy? (before 2ww)



## barcelona (May 1, 2006)

so i am probably being overly-paranoid and concerned, but just want to see if it is possible for a lower crampish pain in my lower right abdomen (definitely not gas) to be the very early days of pregnancy? if we had conceived, it would have been 2-4 days prior to the pain...

just wondering if it's possible and/or if anyone felt this when they were very first pregnant?

thanks!


----------



## Shelsi (Apr 4, 2005)

Sounds like ovulation pain to me.


----------



## barcelona (May 1, 2006)

ok...that's what i thought. so i'm probably not preggers then, since i felt it 4 days after dtd.

i'll know for sure in a week, i suppose...

thanks for the reply. welcoming any others, of course, too


----------



## andisunshine (May 2, 2006)

I would have to say that when I got pregnant I had implantation pain but thought I was having premenstrual cramping, so I was unaware that I was even pregnant until I had a really unusual period that wasn't even a period but bleeding from implantation. So, it could be that you just got pregnant!

Andi


----------



## momz3 (May 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shelsi* 
Sounds like ovulation pain to me.


Yep, thats what I was about to say. The M word...can't think of it.







:


----------

